# Birth Cost Australia - PR Parents



## Cleverodra

Hello all,

I wonder if you all could shed some light into an inquiry. My spouse and I, we are applying for PR 190, and once granted we would like to know the cost associated with child birth in Australia for PR parents. As per my understanding I believe the new born would an Australian citizen, but we would like to know how we could minimize our hospital cost.

I appreciate any help regarding this post.


----------



## aussiesteve

Cleverodra said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wonder if you all could shed some light into an inquiry. My spouse and I, we are applying for PR 190, and once granted we would like to know the cost associated with child birth in Australia for PR parents. As per my understanding I believe the new born would an Australian citizen, but we would like to know how we could minimize our hospital cost.
> 
> I appreciate any help regarding this post.


Hi if you are a PR you are eligible for Medicare, so if you go through the public health system it will cost you nothing.


----------



## Cleverodra

Thank you for your reply.

However, I am unsure if there there is a provisional period before I could access these services.

Kindly confirm.

Thank you.


----------



## aussiesteve

Cleverodra said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> However, I am unsure if there there is a provisional period before I could access these services.
> 
> Kindly confirm.
> 
> Thank you.


As far as I know you are immediately eligible,this is the universal public health system, if you chose to pay for separate private health coverage there is a qualifying period.


----------



## jnix

No waiting period, that's for Centrelink. You get Medicare as a PR but you will still have out of pocket costs during the pregnancy for exams and such as Medicare doesn't cover 100%. Also if you guys want to see the same physician throughout pregnancy and delivery you will need to get private cover and use a private doctor and hospital, not Medicare. I believe the costs for this will run around $8000 out of pocket and you'll want private cover with good pregnancy / birth coverage.

Here's a guide: http://www.nib.com.au/home/documents/having_a_baby_cost_guide.pdf

Keep in mind there's a Medicare safety net if your out of pocket costs in Medicare exceed a certain amount per year.

Also, private cover will have a waiting period, so check that. Find private cover on iSelect.com.au

And, don't forget about Family Tax Benefit once the kid is born, that can give you a pretty good amount if you are under $150k household income.

You'll need to do lots of Googling to survive if you plan to migrate, it's a whole new system. All of this info was found w/ Google searches. Also Australian government pages give lots of information clearly written.


----------



## Cleverodra

Thank you very much for your reply.

I certainly appreciate the help regarding birth costs.
In order to lower our expenses, is it possible to use Medicare throughout the pregnancy? If that's the case, what would be our estimated out of pocket cost?

Thank you


----------



## Cleverodra

Is there a Family Tax Benefit for a recent foreign newborn who holds an PR?


----------



## Cleverodra

Can anyone confirm


----------



## Sami Sam

Cleverodra said:


> Is there a Family Tax Benefit for a recent foreign newborn who holds an PR?


as far as I know yes, the 2 years waiting period does not apply to: Family Tax benefit, Child Care Benefit, Child Care Rebate, Medcare and rent allowance.

please note that my opinion is based on my on research so please do not take it for granted, you could check:
humanservices.gov.au

for better understanding


----------



## Cleverodra

Sami Sam,

Thank you for the information. 
I will take a look at it


----------



## Cleverodra

Sami Sam said:


> as far as I know yes, the 2 years waiting period does not apply to: Family Tax benefit, Child Care Benefit, Child Care Rebate, Medcare and rent allowance.
> 
> please note that my opinion is based on my on research so please do not take it for granted, you could check:
> humanservices.gov.au
> 
> for better understanding


Dear all,

I'm trying to understand the difference between Family Tax benefit, Child Care benefit, Child Care rebate and Rent alliance. What do these benefits cover?

I just want to be able to better familiarize myself with these options and understand what options exists for my soon-to-be-born.

Thank you


----------

